# Tamron VS Sigma VS Canon EF-S 18-200mm for XSi



## Harix (Jun 16, 2008)

Anybody has experienced which one better?


----------



## Mav (Jun 16, 2008)

I wasn't aware that Canon actually had an 18-200 lens.  Were you mistaking that for Nikon's 18-200VR?


----------



## Harix (Jun 16, 2008)

Mav said:


> I wasn't aware that Canon actually had an 18-200 lens. Were you mistaking that for Nikon's 18-200VR?


That's true, let me edit, just between sigma and tamron. I have canon xsi with 18-55 IS. Looking for second lens with stronger zoom for in and out the door. Thanks


----------



## Rhys (Jun 16, 2008)

Sigma's 18-125 is rather well thought of.

There is a 55-250 out now which would take you further than your 18-55 IS. That strikes me a nifty lens.


----------



## sbd86 (Jul 3, 2008)

Mav said:


> I wasn't aware that Canon actually had an 18-200 lens. Were you mistaking that for Nikon's 18-200VR?


 
Actually, Canon is planning to make EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 lens. Look at this news (its in the Dutch). Canon is going to offer it in the middle of September.


----------



## Freedbaby (Jul 3, 2008)

I have the Tamron version for my 40D and its OK for outdoors during the day when you have plenty of light and thats it.

Its a slow lens that struggles in low light.  I was in a Gym the other day trying to take a few shots of my nephews playing basketball and it was frustrating...even in a reasonably well lit gymnasium it was insufficient.  I am saving for the 70-200 F2.8 IS

Freedbaby


----------



## Dao (Jul 3, 2008)

The Sigma has an OS version of the 18-200mm which is better than the non-OS version in terms of optical quality.  And the OS for sure help in a situation where you need a slower shutter speed.

As for the optical quality, according to the web reviews, the 18-200 OS lens from Sigma is not tack sharp.  The optical quality depends on the what focal length and f-stop you are shooting with. 

If I am in the market of buying the 18-200mm lens for Canon, I will look at the Sigma OS version.   And of course, wait a little longer and see how well the new *Canon EF-S 18-200mm F 3.5-5.6 IS *lens is.  So far, the price/optical quality of the *55-250mm EF-S* lens is pretty good. Hoping that the new lens is as good as the 55-250mm.

The recent issue of American Photo magazine named 55-250mm EF-S lens the best buy.


----------



## Rhys (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm.... At 18-200 sounds rather nifty. Handy length for weddings. The only downer is the slow f5.6 aperture.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 3, 2008)

This is a generality, but between sigma and tamron I've always been more impressed with sigma picture quality, however tamron's build quality is FAR better then sigma.

I typically lean towards tamron, since a lens isn't any good to me if it's broken.


----------



## Dao (Jul 3, 2008)

oh ....  i thought usually the built quality of the Sigma lenses are better than Tamron


----------

